# Weipro internal skimmer



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

HAPPY FRIDAY

I wanted some opinions on the Weipro internal skimmers. 
Big Als has them on sale for 34.99- I just don't want to waste my money.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I had one. piece of garbage. besides that it is Designed for use in marine and reef systems up to 26 gallons. It means it could be enough for 15 G with medium bioload

See more at: http://www.bigalspets.ca/internal-protein-skimmer.html#sthash.bQ3yjPLC.dpuf

some people will consider it works good, because they never seen good working skimmer. It will also be very ugly to have internal skimmer in the tank

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks for the response. 
With it being a 32 gallon is a skimmer necessary if I do water changes?


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Mike, Sig is a really good guy to get information on saltwater stuff. I'd try to keep on contact with him if I were you. He wrote out an entire start-up manual for me for when I'm ready to take the saltwater plunge


----------



## videosilva (Oct 14, 2013)

*Skimmer*

I bought that skimmer a month ago and it works FINE ! For a 36 gallon tank it is more then enough and is rated for 100 gallons. I do not know where the other numbers are coming from. I got a lot of flak a month ago when I purchased this skimmer. For 39 dollars you can not go wrong. Buy 2 and you will have an extra one for when you need it.

The ONLY downside is that the cup to catch the waste is small and you will have to clean it every 2-3 days which is no big deal and takes at the most 2 minutes.

500 or 39 dollars you decide.


----------



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

i don't know where you got your info that it says its good for up to 100 gallons..

Designed for use in marine and reef systems up to 26 gallons

that is copied right from the details for the unit.. 
Your 100 gallons is what the pump is rated for and even that's wrong its rated for 170GPH


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

TorontoPlantMan said:


> Mike, Sig is a really good guy to get information on saltwater stuff. I'd try to keep on contact with him if I were you. He wrote out an entire start-up manual for me for when I'm ready to take the saltwater plunge


Thank you Sir

I would try first go without skimmer, and having at the moment 25G with huge bio load, I do folloving:

I run Phosban Reactor with GFO from BRS, but just this reactor will cost you more than this skimmer

I also do 5G weekly water changes

On the other side, it is better to have skimmer than nothing, assuming the skimmer the skimmer is good

I know this is not big money, but why to spend it. Usually, people on this forum always trying to get bigger tank. because there is no place for the more corals. 
Try to avoid buying stuff, which will be never used in the future.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Greg talks from experience on this one. I couldn't even count how many skimmers he has purchased then sold to find the right one.

We all have done it to an extent but it's all about what you can afford and what you can fit.

These days for myself I would just rather save up for a few weeks or months to ensure I get when I need rather than what I don't need


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

Just my 2 cents... I would save the money and invest in something that's proven and better. If you're looking for something small to hang on the back, look into the CAD Lights PLS-50. You'll be looking around $115 for one, but it's well worth the money. 
http://reefbuilders.com/2013/06/12/cad-lights-pls50-nano-skimmer/
Other small skimmers with similar performance will run you closer to $180. I have one running on my 5.5g right now until I finish setting up a larger system, and it's working wonders.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

4pokguy said:


> Just my 2 cents... I would save the money and invest in something that's proven and better. If you're looking for something small to hang on the back, look into the CAD Lights PLS-50. You'll be looking around $115 for one, but it's well worth the money.
> http://reefbuilders.com/2013/06/12/cad-lights-pls50-nano-skimmer/
> Other small skimmers with similar performance will run you closer to $180. I have one running on my 5.5g right now until I finish setting up a larger system, and it's working wonders.


he got good skimmer from Dave. 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

1) Can you afford something better?

2) Will you upgrade in the future?

3) Can the skimmer be HOB or in a sump instead of internal?

Trust Sig and Dave that have already commented on your thread. They are trying to save you the trouble of upgrading the skimmer again and again. They've both given me a lot of information and are very helpful.

Or

You can do it the hard way and buy it and try it out and see if it works for you.

IMO: It's like comparing an expensive car vs cheap car. They both will do the job of getting you from point A to point B, but I'm sure the performance and quality of an expensive car is better than a cheap car.


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

thanks everyone for the insight and information- I went with the Aquaticlife 115 and it is working really well.


----------

